

C++ Employment Future.... - georgehaake

Other than high speed trading and gaming, is there a broad future in C++ programming or will it mostly settle around these special uses? It seems like most employment postings list C++ as a transition to Java.
======
JoachimSchipper
Some people are arguing that C++ will be the future of embedded development.
(Others think they're nuts; I don't have enough visibility in the embedded
world to have an opinion.)

------
dotborg
mobile gaming is not future of C++

on the other hand, does traditional gaming have any future?

~~~
phaus
Of course traditional gaming has a future. The casual market may be bigger,
but the video game industry was very lucrative even before gaming went
mainstream. This combined with the fact that the best mobile game so far is
pretty much an evolved version of a demo game from Basic, makes me wonder why
anyone doubts the longevity of traditional gaming. Casual and mobile games are
time killers. Very few of them have much depth and half of the games that do
have depth also have horrible controls. As of now, no one has figured out a
way to implement decent controls on a touchscreen unless the genre just
happens to be particularly suited for tapping and swiping.

From a business standpoint, casual games are very profitable. But from a
gamers perspective, they almost always disappoint.

